# positive test 3 weeks post miscarriage but im ovulating??



## Oasis717

Hi, I'm really confused, I had my second miscarriage in 4 months on 28/09/2012, it was a natural miscarriage and although I would have been 9 weeks it only developed to 5. My first miscarriage was at 11 plus 4 and was much worse and I needed a d & c and blood transfusions. 3 weeks after this miscarriage I am still getting very positive pregnancy tests despite knowing I ovulated this week. I always know when I'm going to ovulate and the ovulation tests were very dark lines this week. I know they can pick up hcg as well but when I tested when I was pregnant with an ovulation test after reading that just out of interest it was a faint line, this along with my other signs leads me to believe I ovulated this week but I'm confused, I understood to ovulate you had to stop producing hcg which wouldn't result in such a positive pregnancy test I am getting now. We haven't used protection as I didn't think I would be able to get pregnant with this hcg in my system still but now I'm not sure. The two losses have devastated us but because I'm 41 time is not on my side. Any replies would be appreciated.


----------



## Mirriel

Hi there, first I just wanna say I am very sorry for your losses.
I probably won't be much help, but i din't wanna rnr. My Doctor told me that it isn't possible to ovulate while you have hcg in your system as it is this amongst other things that stop menstruation occuring during pregnancy, thus no ovulation...however my midwife said there is a v small chance of ovulation if your hcg levels are low enough, however she stressed this was rare. Your OPK may be picking up pregnancy hormones that are in your system, I don't really know, I know some women in the ttc forum have tried opk's as preg tests but dont know how reliable they are as an indicator of pg but think they do react to pg hormones. Maybe go see your doc, perhaps they could send u for another U/S to check you have passed everything, but it is also possible to fall pg very quickly after a miscarriage, my midwife said all bets are off and you can ovulate at any point after a miscarriage,no matter how regular your cycles were before. just as soon as your hormone levels are low enough. Are you sure you aren't pg again? I hope things work out for you..keep us posted.


----------



## Luzelle

You can ovulate with a hcg count of 25 or less. Though, from my own experience, when I did a sensitive hcg pregnancy test, when I was pregnant at about 12 dpo, I only got very, very faint lines, for at least five days. 
I had very faint lines with an hcg count of 47.
Which makes me wonder if a) you are pregnant again, or b) you had placental tissue/ products of conception left after your miscarriage.
What do YOU think is going on?


----------



## Oasis717

Mirriel said:


> Hi there, first I just wanna say I am very sorry for your losses.
> I probably won't be much help, but i din't wanna rnr. My Doctor told me that it isn't possible to ovulate while you have hcg in your system as it is this amongst other things that stop menstruation occuring during pregnancy, thus no ovulation...however my midwife said there is a v small chance of ovulation if your hcg levels are low enough, however she stressed this was rare. Your OPK may be picking up pregnancy hormones that are in your system, I don't really know, I know some women in the ttc forum have tried opk's as preg tests but dont know how reliable they are as an indicator of pg but think they do react to pg hormones. Maybe go see your doc, perhaps they could send u for another U/S to check you have passed everything, but it is also possible to fall pg very quickly after a miscarriage, my midwife said all bets are off and you can ovulate at any point after a miscarriage,no matter how regular your cycles were before. just as soon as your hormone levels are low enough. Are you sure you aren't pg again? I hope things work out for you..keep us posted.

Hi, firstly thank you for taking the time to answer, I had a scan a week after my heavy bleeding and I had a tiny bit of tissue left which the midwife said was too small to be of concern and it would pass with my next period. I stopped bleeding altogether a week ago and they said to call if still bleeding so until my next period comes, if it comes, I'm pretty stuck. I can't even do a pregnancy test in a weeks time as I said I have been getting positive tests since my loss, I've done two a week since and all strong positives. The last scan revealed sac had passed. Its only the strong ovulation symptoms and very dark positives on the ovulation tests that have me totally confused. Will def keep you posted, thank you again, feeling really down today xx


----------



## Oasis717

Luzelle said:


> You can ovulate with a hcg count of 25 or less. Though, from my own experience, when I did a sensitive hcg pregnancy test, when I was pregnant at about 12 dpo, I only got very, very faint lines, for at least five days.
> I had very faint lines with an hcg count of 47.
> Which makes me wonder if a) you are pregnant again, or b) you had placental tissue/ products of conception left after your miscarriage.
> What do YOU think is going on?

I really don't know, there was a tiny amount of tissue left as shown on my last scan which I know can account for the hcg, if it wasn't for the strong ovulation symptoms which I always get and which I've always backed up with ovulation tests and which have shown very dark lines this week in relation to my ovulation symptoms I wouldn't be feeling so confused, and as I said I can't even do a pregnancy test 2 weeks after I've ovulated or think I have as I normally would because I'm still getting positives now. I guess it's a waiting game but I'm finding that so hard. I'm not over either loss. Maybe my hcg is under 25 to ovulate but enough to still show up on a pregnancy test? Thank you so much for your reply x


----------



## Luzelle

Yes, maybe that is it? Since those opk's cant really be wrong, if they are so dark then they are picking up Luteinizing Hormone, which means you are ovulating ! You could just bd good in the few days ahead, and then when you test, you will have to go for bloodwork, listen to your body for symptoms, or wait for your period to come.
Gonna be tough on you cause we always want to KNOW, dont we, we dont want to wonder, and it is so hard to put it out of your mind. 
From what I read I really think you are ovulating while still having enough hcg for a test to pick up.


----------



## Oasis717

Luzelle said:


> Yes, maybe that is it? Since those opk's cant really be wrong, if they are so dark then they are picking up Luteinizing Hormone, which means you are ovulating ! You could just bd good in the few days ahead, and then when you test, you will have to go for bloodwork, listen to your body for symptoms, or wait for your period to come.
> Gonna be tough on you cause we always want to KNOW, dont we, we dont want to wonder, and it is so hard to put it out of your mind.
> From what I read I really think you are ovulating while still having enough hcg for a test to pick up.

Yes I think so too now, from everything I've read and what you've said I think that must be it, I'm so scared of a third loss but trying to be positive, read last night to think of every new pregnancy as a positive as every pregnancy is different and not to assume the worst although after 2 losses back to back its hard. I'm lucky to be able to fall, I just need to stay pregnant. I pray I can. Will let you know what happens, you are right it's so very hard not knowing and waiting. Xx


----------



## Luzelle

Good luck, let us know how things turn out!


----------



## Oasis717

Luzelle said:


> Good luck, let us know how things turn out!

I will hunni, thanks xx


----------



## Oasis717

Update, still no AF after 5 weeks and still testing positive with some pregnancy symptoms xx


----------



## MrsPhez

]

This is a fascinating story. I am at the end of my natural miscarriage and thought today I'd do an OPK and a 10miU HPT for fun (desperate to try again). So I got a pos OPK and a faint line on HPT. HCG 2 days ago was 115. So I would really love to know if you are indeed pregnant! Keep us posted, and good luck!


----------



## Oasis717

MrsPhez said:


> ]
> 
> This is a fascinating story. I am at the end of my natural miscarriage and thought today I'd do an OPK and a 10miU HPT for fun (desperate to try again). So I got a pos OPK and a faint line on HPT. HCG 2 days ago was 115. So I would really love to know if you are indeed pregnant! Keep us posted, and good luck!

Firstly I'm so very sorry for your loss, I hope you're ok, my natural was no where near as horrific as my loss in July but none the less I had a lot of pain and heavy bleeding, I know everyone is different so hope you're ok. I only bled really for a week the rest was spotting, I got a negative on an opk on the 14th Oct when I felt my ovulation symptoms coming on then the next day a positive, they are also still positive. Strange. I will keep this updated and let you know as I hate being left hanging on threads and not knowing the outcome! Take care of yourself xx


----------



## tabathatyler

hi am so sorry for your loss and hope yo get bfp very soon big hugs .... 
i missed carried 7 days ago today but had no pain but for the 1st 2 days it was just bleeding when wiped but a day later i passed big clots 3 i 1 hour .... anywais i am still bleeding very light now thou ad took test the day and i had a very very strong positive aswell its confusing i was thinki have i missed carried or not . but i no i have , got scan on 5th november :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

tabathatyler said:


> hi am so sorry for your loss and hope yo get bfp very soon big hugs ....
> i missed carried 7 days ago today but had no pain but for the 1st 2 days it was just bleeding when wiped but a day later i passed big clots 3 i 1 hour .... anywais i am still bleeding very light now thou ad took test the day and i had a very very strong positive aswell its confusing i was thinki have i missed carried or not . but i no i have , got scan on 5th november :cry:

I'm so very sorry, I know only too well how you feel and I wish I didn't for any of us. My first recent loss in June, I don't think I will ever get over as two days before I'd been to the midwife and although she couldn't pick up the heartbeat she heard the baby move, I'm sure I felt a tiny movement too so I know my baby was alive two days before I lost them. I can't even begin to come to terms with that. Me and my husband walked home in the sunshine so happy to know baby was safe, two days later they were gone. My loss in Sep never progressed beyond 5 weeks and there was only an empty sac. And here I am 5 week's plus pass miscarriage and still positives and no AF but some pregnancy symptoms. It is confusing. I did a test tues and will be repeating in the morning. I think my son has fifth disease as well, so I'm doubly worried. Sending you big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Luzelle

Thinking of you. How many weeks ago did you ovulate? To lazy to look back lol


----------



## Oasis717

Luzelle said:


> Thinking of you. How many weeks ago did you ovulate? To lazy to look back lol

Lol, I reckon anytime from 15th Oct as that's when opks went positive, but, AF has come today so I guess although I reckon I ovulated I didn't get pregnant so on to the next cycle, at least hopefully I will have a bfn after this so there won't be any confusion next time I get a bfp, if I get one of coursexxxxx


----------



## bec1990

good luck hope everythin goes your way u really deserve it x


----------



## Oasis717

bec1990 said:


> good luck hope everythin goes your way u really deserve it x

Thank you hunni,I really hope so, was feeling a bit low but then had a message from a friend on here and I feel much more positive, it's really helped being on here xxx


----------



## MrsPhez

Oasis717 said:


> bec1990 said:
> 
> 
> good luck hope everythin goes your way u really deserve it x
> 
> Thank you hunni,I really hope so, was feeling a bit low but then had a message from a friend on here and I feel much more positive, it's really helped being on here xxxClick to expand...

Good luck for the next cycle, it will happen eventually! AF does at least mean everything is back on track, almost like a fresh start. Keep us posted!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, I'm really trying to look at it that way and not be too sad. We won't give up, I just know we will get there. Hoping to post some positive hpts in a few weeks!! You never know xxxxx


----------

